# Thomas Voeckler riding his new Colnago M10!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great to see Mr Voackler riding his new Colnago M10 today!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/thomas-voeckler-colnago-m10-stage-two-tour-of


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

More pics http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-m10-team-europcar-tour-of-the-the-med


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*No Lugs? Fully Italian made?*

Where are the 'nay-sayers' when you post pics of the M-10 being raced?

I recall lots of "hey, made in the east...not a Real Colnago"...or "that is a plastic-pop out molded frame....it's no good" Stuff like that...

Sure, he probably rides what he is paid to ride....but you think he is 'taking a performance Hit' for riding the M-10 rather than the C-59? Probably not..I'd bet his team would give him any Colnago he chose to ride and the 'sponsors' would be ok with it...

Nice bike, BTW, for a class act racer.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Where are the 'nay-sayers' when you post pics of the M-10 being raced?
> 
> I recall lots of "hey, made in the east...not a Real Colnago"...or "that is a plastic-pop out molded frame....it's no good" Stuff like that...
> 
> ...


the team is supposed to get the c59 later on more news here:

https://www.teameuropcar.com/cyclisme/sport.shtml


----------

